# Wood painting techniques



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Does anyone have any good wood painting techniques? 
I have some pink foam that I'm trying to paint to look like wood. I
t would be nice if there was a site/ book out there for Painting techniques. Like scene painting as well. I think I saw a few out there but I lost the link.


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

dremel router out the slats, router out knot holes
could add a little wall joint to paint and trowel in grain...
whatever you do remember to dry brush!


----------

